# Some old Czech GSD videos



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

For people interested in the Czech GSD's I have uploaded a couple of videos to youtube of some famous stud dogs.
Chuligan z PS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_-yimLM4tg

Gero z Blatenskeho Zamku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4dgun1qNp4

I owned daughters from both Gero and Chuligan.
Sorry for the crappy video work but i didnt take the video.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the videos,
Chuligan had very intense prey, i have another vid of him ill upload later. He reminds me of Pike. For some reason many of the czech dogs are mixed with west german lines now.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.. I've seen Gero's son here. Is it true that Gero was PTS because he bit his handler bigtime? Got that word from a friend who met Jiri Novotny when they visited Manila.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

With Gero you had to watch hips, elbows and nerve. My Gero daughter was from him and Sita Anrebri. She was quite nice natured, had good hips and elbows. Its my belief that too much Omar z BZ gave nerve problems. We also had Warkos Anrebri here in Australia and Marko z BZ.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> With Gero you had to watch hips, elbows and nerve. My Gero daughter was from him and Sita Anrebri. She was quite nice natured, had good hips and elbows. Its my belief that too much Omar z BZ gave nerve problems. We also had Warkos Anrebri here in Australia and Marko z BZ.


 I see.. Thanks for the info..


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Chris,
I hear that some czech lines seem to have less prey drive than west lines and have more natural aggression, have you seen that with the dogs you've owned?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Chris,
> I hear that some czech lines seem to have less prey drive than west lines and have more natural aggression, have you seen that with the dogs you've owned?


 There are some Czech lines with lower prey and higher defense. My Chuligan Daughter, who was just PTS this week at 11 years, had very high prey, and very little defense. My Gero daughter was medium in both, my Bonny z KZ daughter was low in prey and high in defense, my TOM PS daughter is high in prey and fight and my male Olymp Polica son was medium prey high defense. 
But to be honest I have seen alot of West German stuff with average prey drive.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife had a linebred GERO female with strong nerve. Made the helper work pretty hard, once he finally agreed with me that he wasn't applying enough pressure onto that dog.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My mistake,

1. EX-wife

2. Not Gero linebred, instead was linebred 4-5 in Omar z Blatenskeho zamku, 4-5 in Cordon Ansat.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> My mistake,
> 
> 1. EX-wife
> 
> 2. Not Gero linebred, instead was linebred 4-5 in Omar z Blatenskeho zamku, 4-5 in Cordon Ansat.


My Gero daughter who was linebred Omar had okay nerves, her whole litter was quite spooky and very suspicious of people and it was a linebreeding on Omar from Gero and Sita Anrebri, both of whom were good nerved dogs themselfs, but together produced nerves. My breedings I did that had a bit of Omar also produced this trait in alot of puppies. Warkos Anrebri, Sita brother, also produced this alot. Same story from friends over seas who linebred on Omar. Not every pup but enough to identify it as a trait, and one Im not a big fan of.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Is anyone else not impressed by that video of Gero? It's a short video and it would be tough to say for sure, but he didn't look overly confident. I have heard this dog was a monster and you didn't want to mess with him, not really the impression I got from that.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I think theres always a risk of been dissapointed when seeing videos of dogs people consider "legends". The first time I saw Mink on video I was really dissapointed.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah, I wasn't too thrilled over him either. He appears wary of his surroundings, and would engage, but not exuding much confidence about him. Not a dog I'd be paticularly thrilled to own, but probably typical of a lot of czech dogs.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Is anyone else not impressed by that video of Gero? It's a short video and it would be tough to say for sure, but he didn't look overly confident. I have heard this dog was a monster and you didn't want to mess with him, not really the impression I got from that.


Videos like these made me ask that question of whether czech dogs generally lacked high prey, im guessing they already figured human flesh tastes better than jute:lol:=D>. I see a lot of czech dogs for sale, no confidence issues but they don't usually have the textbook full grip you see on dogs from karthago, tiekerhook etc. I just assume they are more human oriented since the czech police have been using them for years. Also it seems they produce very good dogs when combined with west lines whether on the top or bottom.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> they don't usually have the textbook full grip you see on dogs from karthago, tiekerhook etc.


By Juptiers Cock thats a big line to draw.
The Czech males Marko z BZ, Dark Gaja-Nova were at a Bernhard Flinks seminar and he made such a comment about Czech dogs not having German Grips and their grip training was poor compared to the Germans and he looked like a tool when both Dark and Marko had the fullest and hardest grips you can get on an IPO sleeve. He then came back and said that Dark was one of the hardest biting dogs he has had and if he had the dog he could go to the BSP with him, such were his grips. 
Here is a couple of random Czech dogs grips so I would love to see how Karthargo ( a kennel who crosses out to show dogs to get better looks) and Tiekerhook dogs can possibley get better grips?
I mean Koos has based his whole breeding program on Fero who had SHIT grips. Dont believe the hype dude. 
Emir Cabert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEvvRrLmeE4

Marko BZ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2UFAbOBuP4

Fero's shit grips
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1qsauHAA5E

The same shit gets says that KNPV dogs dont have good grips, French dogs dont have good grips etc.
My male KNPV DS with my shit training, has a by far stronger and better grip than Fero. :roll:


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> By Juptiers Cock thats a big line to draw.
> The Czech males Marko z BZ, Dark Gaja-Nova were at a Bernhard Flinks seminar and he made such a comment about Czech dogs not having German Grips and their grip training was poor compared to the Germans and he looked like a tool when both Dark and Marko had the fullest and hardest grips you can get on an IPO sleeve. He then came back and said that Dark was one of the hardest biting dogs he has had and if he had the dog he could go to the BSP with him, such were his grips.
> Here is a couple of random Czech dogs grips so I would love to see how Karthargo ( a kennel who crosses out to show dogs to get better looks) and Tiekerhook dogs can possibley get better grips?
> I mean Koos has based his whole breeding program on Fero who had SHIT grips. Dont believe the hype dude.
> ...


Thanks Chris,
My new guess\\/ is that czech decoys are at fault, it seems they throw the dogs around more and makes it look like the dogs rips aren't so good:mrgreen:.
Thanks for the info, on a serious note, i can't believe fero's grips were like that,although he seems to really thrash the sleeve around.To think that a large percentage of west line dogs have him in their pedigree:-s I started a thread on importance of full mouth grips, he looked confident but for some reason only known to the three wise men he wouldn't grip with a full mouth.
I didn't know that anybody thought knpv dogs had bad grips,the suit is terribly difficult to grip but most of the dogs ive seen still have a full grip.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a stud who was a g-grandson of Marko zBZ (an older Marko than the one mentioned above I think). His grips were very full and hard. My disappointment in him as a schutzhund dog, was having less than devout and enthusiastic attention for the handler during obedience routines, than is commonly found among the more "sporty" west german bloodlines. But, I suppose you could say that more attention on the handler lends to less attention towards the dog's surroundings.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

about what he said of "not believing the hype" is true.

Here is Fado Karthago, the "legend" found in many , many pedigrees at the wusv world in C.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROqbeLcIf4Q&feature=related

He got 97 for leaving the helper and circling around? I dunno, that didn't seem all that great to me, but maybe he got it because he was Fado.

His long bite seemed just average nothing special as well.

But, then again, I absolutely LOVED Ink Zotterhund for being a punk, the Russian dog at the world in 2009, so what the hell do I know.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I had a stud who was a g-grandson of Marko zBZ (an older Marko than the one mentioned above I think). His grips were very full and hard. My disappointment in him as a schutzhund dog, was having less than devout and enthusiastic attention for the handler during obedience routines, than is commonly found among the more "sporty" west german bloodlines. But, I suppose you could say that more attention on the handler lends to less attention towards the dog's surroundings.


I liked Xarto. We were going to get something from him as we wanted to get as much SNB bloodlines as we could while they were still around.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvqZuGjf9XY

This is Chuligan z pohranicni straze on the bitesuit. Very high drive dog.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xq2k-n4Le4g

I don't get to see dogs like these too often. Another good czech line dog.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

OLD DDR DOGS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixI-Uzy-YAk

Old czech border patrol dogs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSj-pYk6Zz8

OLD school training
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psDDocxIHEg


----------

